# 6"+ Gasketed sewer pipe SDR35 installation



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Do you guys have any tricks on putting together Y and 1/8 bend. With 1 person on the job.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

IN ground?


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> IN ground?


Prefab combo above ground.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

rusak said:


> Do you guys have any tricks on putting together Y and 1/8 bend. With 1 person on the job.


On/In ground, I've had good luck using the blade of a spade shovel (back side) stuck in the ground and levered against the fitting to push them on.

Make sure you like what you see before committing as getting them back off in place is difficult.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We use a block of wood and a small sledge hammer. Make sure the fitting is lubed up and give it a good solid wack. Make sure the end of the pipe is beveled.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/Wheeler-Rex-4012-Pipe-Puller/9843/Cat/642

http://www.reedmfgco.com/index.html?screen=bevelers


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

bulldozer said:


> We use a block of wood and a small sledge hammer. Make sure the fitting is lubed up and give it a good solid wack. Make sure the end of the pipe is beveled.


That is what we do to

Block of wood and a sledge hanmer

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/Wheeler-Rex-4012-Pipe-Puller/9843/Cat/642
> 
> http://www.reedmfgco.com/index.html?screen=bevelers


I work on 6"+ Gasketed pipe very rarely. I can't justify buying the pipe puller. To bevel the pipe I will use my grinder.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

If you have a stubborn fitting put some dawn dish soap or pipe lube on the gaskets and wrap a small choker chain around the pipe. Use a spud bar and the fitting should slide on.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

You HAVE to use pipe joint lubricant in the joints. I find that a liberal amount on the gasket is helpful, but even more important is getting a good coating of lube right on the bevel of the spigot end, then a little few inches back on the spigot. You can't have any dry spots on the bevel or the gasket or it will just want to stick. Once it's lubed correctly you can insert the spigot into the bell just barely enough to keep it lined up, then get back and on good push will usually pop it in. Or you can use the block and hammer method but still you should use lube on the joints. Most suppliers give it away free with your purchase of gasketed pipe.


----------

